

Did Texas' big Amazon deal yield a prime return? - _delirium
http://www.mystatesman.com/news/business/did-texas-big-amazon-deal-yield-a-prime-return/nnFMx/?resub#4faacc70.3553564.735819

======
e40
_Amazon said it would begin collecting sales taxes within 60 days and create
2,500 jobs in Texas and invest $200 million in the state by 2014._

By _2016_?

~~~
suninwinter
The first two words of the article are "In 2012" and I think that carries over
to the paragraph you quoted.

~~~
e40
Well, I would have expected to see "(2012)" in the summary on HN, then. But,
yeah, I missed that.

